# pondtite question



## Dragon_crazy (Jun 25, 2012)

hey all building a new timber enclosure ad i scored a 4l tub of coloured pondtite in the colour i want to paint the inside of this enclosure, my question is can i paint it on timber and if so should i give it a quick undercoat with something to prime it in a way??

cheers


----------



## Jande (Jun 25, 2012)

I've never heard of pondtite being used on timber/ enclosures. If you try it definitely use a primer and sealer on the timber first. I used a primer and sealer and then used some 'wash and wear' dulux bathroom paint which was a sample pot for $4 from my local Bunnings and it's really easy to clean. Not sure what you're trying to achieve with pondtite on timber, though.


----------



## Dragon_crazy (Jun 25, 2012)

my mum bought it then decided not to use it haha. i painted a bit on timber and liked the texture look it had, its for my water dragon tank so thought would give it a sorta splash proof too??


----------



## Jande (Jun 25, 2012)

Could do. Definitely interested to see how it turns out if you go ahead with it.


----------



## saximus (Jun 25, 2012)

I've painted it directly onto timber in two enclosures and it worked fine. Only thing I noticed was the clear one took a few coats because it is thinner and soaked in more


----------



## Dragon_crazy (Jun 26, 2012)

ah awesome i think ill go ahead with it now haha, i have 4l clear and 4l in limestone colour and when i applied it on a test bit the coloured stuff i used a roller and it left a pretty cool texture, ill let yous know how i go


----------



## snakelady-viper (Jun 26, 2012)

I have also used it it works fine also safe as its used on fish ponds


----------



## Jande (Jun 26, 2012)

Well there you go. Put up pics when you're done as I'm curious!


----------



## AUSGECKO (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm not sure about painting it on timber as I've never done it but this is an aquarium background I done last week using terra cotta and sandstone together with sand mixed in from a crushed up piece of sandstone painted onto a piece of styrofoam, a few years ago I did a few reptile enclosures like this and they turned out well.


----------



## saximus (Jun 26, 2012)

This is what one of mine turned out like if you're interested:
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/diy-zone-5392/just-another-stupid-conversion-lots-185743/

Not all of it was raw timber because I was too lazy to sand off most of the varnish but the bits that were raw turned out exactly the same as the ones that had an undercoat


----------



## Jande (Jun 26, 2012)

Interesting, thanks Sax.


----------



## Dragon_crazy (Jun 26, 2012)

thanks for the feedback guys, aquarium background looks great will upload a pic when im done 

cheers


----------

